# Tip when making up Rubs



## tatonka3a2 (Aug 5, 2007)

I was in the kitchen tonight making up yet another batch of Jeff's rub recipe (I swear the stuff just disappears!!) and I was breaking down the brown sugar with a fork so that it wouldn't lump up when it dawned on me .... why not try using a pastry blender instead.  It worked great and much quicker!! I suppose a lot of people already do this, but I figured I would post it just in case somebody out there hasn't figured it out like me.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 5, 2007)

*Sorry honey, dumb Montana boy here, what is a pastry blender? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Terry*


----------



## low&slow (Aug 5, 2007)

When you buy Jeff's rub, does it include a copy of the recipe so you can make some more?
I am wanting to try some different rubs but $18 is a little steep for me. But if it included a recipe for refills then I would have to get some.


----------



## monty (Aug 5, 2007)

You don't buy the rub or sauce...you buy the recipes for them. And if you want my advice...GET THEM! Great stuff!

Cheers!


----------



## monty (Aug 5, 2007)

A pastry blender is a device with a straight tubular handle which has a number of closely spaced wires mounted on it in the shape of a half circle.

It assists the fine blending of ingredients.

If you have never seen one just visit the gadget section of a well stocked supermarket. Great tool! 

I even use one to scrape the fat from hides I want to tan. Makes a great first run on them!

Cheers!


----------



## ihsfab (Aug 5, 2007)

Don't worry Terry I had to look up what a pastry blender was too


----------



## smokebuzz (Aug 5, 2007)

I useally dry out a bag and run through a blender or food prosser.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 5, 2007)

it's a ziploc bag & a meat mallet for us po' folk


----------



## mkatts (Aug 6, 2007)

i use a potatoe masher, but a pastry blender would be better.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 6, 2007)

Don't feel bad Terry I never heard of it either. I use my fist and a ziplock bag to break up chunks! Sometimes a rolling pin.


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 6, 2007)

I use a spice grinder because I'm usually grinding seeds into powder at the sametime. I find that grinding just what I need in seed form gives me a more fresh tasting rub. I also keep a stale slice of bread on top od my brown sugar and it really keeps the lumps down to a minimun.


----------



## ajthepoolman (Aug 7, 2007)

All the ingredients and a couple of pulses on the food processor.  Done and so fine that it coats nice and evenly.  

Oh and second on buying the recipe.  I have only made the rub so far.  But if the sauce is half as good, then it will knock your socks off.  I put some on chicken and on some burgers I grilled.  Amazing blend.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 7, 2007)

*Thanks, I was startin to feel lonely!!*
*Well, since I's rich, I'm gonna use a gunny sack and 12#maul*
*Thanks Debi, when your as damn purty as me, you just can't feel bad!!*


----------



## ba_loko (Aug 7, 2007)

Lordy, did he say "purty"?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Hey, tell me about that spice grinder.  I've been lookin' for one.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 7, 2007)

*yeh, I said Purty, in Montana, the women are pretty, and us REALLY good lookin guys, are, "purty" and if ya don't believe it, just ask me and I'll tell ya!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Terry*


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 7, 2007)

What I use for a spice grinder is an electric coffee bean grinder, once you use it for spices don't even think about using it for coffee beans. You can pulse it like a food processor but it's much smaller with less parts. To cleanup, wipe it with a dry paper towel, grind some small pieces of fresh bread (that will absorb the dry powder) , and then grind a little table salt. It comes out looking shinny & new. I've been using one for over 5 years now without any problems.


----------



## peculiarmike (Aug 7, 2007)

Yep, I've got a small cheapo coffee grinder I use as a spice grinder, cost $8 on sale 3 years ago and does a fine job. I have a larger burr grinder I use for coffee beans and nothing else.
The spices are so much better fresh ground.


----------

